# Beetle Rear Seat Delete?



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

Any of you guys removed the rear seats? im thinkin of doin the wood floor back thing just wonder if anyone has done it in the 2012+ beetle yet
any links would be helpful thanks!


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

are you wanting to know how the rear seat come out ? if so, just pull up and it pops out of a few spots and there you have it the seat back will need to be unbolted.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

I suggest reading through this thread. You could do the wood floors without deleting the rear seats if you still want their functionality.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5964679-My-Beetle-Squared-Build-quot-Equipped-with-Fun-Bags-quot&highlight=equipped+with+fun+bags


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

thanks for thread link! and yeah i just wanna take them out all together and floor up to back of front seat


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I swapped out my OEM fabric seats for the leather ones, removal of the rear seats
required removal of the side panels. They contained numerous clips that can break easily.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

BeetleBlip said:


> thanks for thread link! and yeah i just wanna take them out all together and floor up to back of front seat


Well make sure you photo document it and post up a thread. Very interested to see how it turns out! opcorn:


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

holy crap started "trying" to remove rear seats today got the lower part out easy as it just pops out and it appears like the previous person said you have to take prett much ALL the panels off in the back seat area to access the bolts that hold down the upper rail. I got frustrated and stopped for the day in fear of breaking something via hulk smash lol tomorrow im going to try to get a ratchet swivel and maybe loosen the bolts by just putting my hands and ratchet under the rear side panel without having to remove it also I have to go buy some funky torque bit to undo the safety bolts including back seat and rear seat belt BLEHHHHHHH 270 miles on my beetle so scared ima break somthin lol


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Pics please!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

BeetleBlip said:


> holy crap started "trying" to remove rear seats today got the lower part out easy as it just pops out and it appears like the previous person said you have to take prett much ALL the panels off in the back seat area to access the bolts that hold down the upper rail. I got frustrated and stopped for the day in fear of breaking something via hulk smash lol tomorrow im going to try to get a ratchet swivel and maybe loosen the bolts by just putting my hands and ratchet under the rear side panel without having to remove it also I have to go buy some funky torque bit to undo the safety bolts including back seat and rear seat belt BLEHHHHHHH 270 miles on my beetle so scared ima break somthin lol


I remember the body shop guy using a flat 'clip removal' tool for all the numerous clips. Good thing he knew which way
the clips have to to 'un-clip', for I'm sure a 'first timer' would be hard pressed to know how all the clips are positioned,
resulting in probable breakage.


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

I just went and bought a plastic trim removal kit with a lot of little plastic prybars and the tourqx bits I needed back to the driveway!!


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

rear seats out interior put back together only broke 3 things that I know of lol here goes the extent of the "gutting" required to remove rear seats im in the planning and design phase now


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Where are you located? If you are anywhere in the midwest and ever need help or a feminine touch, let me know lol 
Very interested to see how this turns out and may do it to my car in the future


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

im in Georgia not far from APR in auburn Alabama w00t w00t ready to get my tune goin lol I plan on ordering the flooring from lowes this week the big decision now is deciding to add subwoofers and integrate into the flooring or avoid busted out windows for stereo theft and just left the audio system alone


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha shoot that's not midwest, or anywhere near it. Could you figure out a way to make covers that hide the equipment (like mesh or??) without effecting the sound quality?


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

yah im tryin to figure out if I can hide it in the little area behind the front seats and inbetween that bump up


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

got any more pics? I'm interested to see how/where the seat back pieces are. I've contemplated this before, but never attempted it. haha. But someone's got to start tearing these cars apart! They're 2+ years old now!


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

i have like 2 more crappy pics i can try to upload when i get home but they are nothing fancy just close up of the bolt locations behind the door panels


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice job, I've been thinking about the same thing to see what it would take to either install a harness bar or weld in a half cage in the back. Be interested in more pictures, just to give me an idea before I start pulling mine apart.


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

stupid lowes I picked out and ordered the hardwood floor I wanted to use then ripped out my back seats now lowes says they cant get it after already ordering and paying for it so I have to pick out a new flooring now and do my best not to rush my decisions just because im riding around with a car with gutted interior lol


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

Rough mock up as in I just took some long pieces of flooring and put them over the bare metal no subfloor built yet etc and that's a bathroom wall brace thingie that I thought accented the trim in the car well and serves as a little bumper to keep stuff from sliding into the back of the seat also will be used as an anchor point if I wanna bungie somthin to keep it from slidin to the back


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

BeetleBlip said:


> Rough mock up as in I just took some long pieces of flooring and put them over the bare metal no subfloor built yet etc and that's a bathroom wall brace thingie that I thought accented the trim in the car well and serves as a little bumper to keep stuff from sliding into the back of the seat also will be used as an anchor point if I wanna bungie somthin to keep it from slidin to the back


amazing thread bud. I'm actually gonna tackle a RSD with racing seats as wel this winter. I appreciate you sharing some of the info in how you did it. You the man!


----------



## mdip0215 (May 11, 2012)

*Updates*

Please let us know if you did more work. This is awesome.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Just subscribed.*

I'm very curious to see how you build this! I want to do the same thing. I haul a lot of boxes and coolers and am planning on chrome tie downs. 
Good Luck, keep us posted!
:thumbup:


----------



## Nervern (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm attempting this too. Are there any instructions to remover the clips and bolts for the upper rear seat?


----------

